# Can you guess which DAW Lorne Balfe is using here ?



## muziksculp (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi,

Can you guess which DAW composer _Lorne Balfe_ is using in this demo he posted ?

This is a track from the upcoming score for _Lego Batman Movie_.

https://ask.audio/articles/sneak-pe...or-lego-batman-movie-no-real-instruments-used

I know he usually uses Cubase, but the DAW in the video clip doesn't look like Cubase. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 30, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> but the DAW in the video clip doesn't look like Cubase.



But it is


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 30, 2017)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> But it is



Hmmm.. Interesting. 

I would guess that the libraries he is using are all custom libraries that we have no access to.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 30, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I would guess that the libraries he is using are all custom libraries that we have no access to.



Yes, probably SAM. :(


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello,



muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you guess which DAW composer _Lorne Balfe_ is using in this demo he posted ?
> 
> ...



It is Cubase.

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 30, 2017)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> Yes, probably SAM. :(



Last I heard Klaus had left Remote and had a studio in Scotland or somewhere else and so I assume he wouldn't be allowed to use SAM. I wouldn't be surprised if they're commercial libraries. Just look at JXL and Dom Lewis. Dom's studio is at Remote (possibly in Klaus's old room from the looks of it) and he's mentioned using a lot of Spitfire. I'm not sure about the most recent develops to HZ's custom library but from demos I heard of it a few years ago it wasn't all that special compared to what's out there (dare I say inferior  ).


----------



## tokatila (Jan 31, 2017)

What is SAM?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 31, 2017)

tokatila said:


> What is SAM?


HZ's custom sampler which Mark Wherry created back during Pirates III to get around 32-bit limitations of Gigastudio for there newly recorded samples.


----------



## garyhiebner (Jan 31, 2017)

Is it Cubase? It looks slightly different. Unless he has customized the Piano Roll UI some way


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jan 31, 2017)

All the usual subjects, according to his twitter & fb comments. Spitfire, CS, Zebra...


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 31, 2017)

wilx said:


> All the usual subjects, according to his twitter & fb comments. Spitfire, CS, Zebra...



That's interesting. Are you referring to Lorne Balfe ? or ... ?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 31, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Last I heard Klaus had left Remote and had a studio in Scotland or somewhere else and so I assume he wouldn't be allowed to use SAM



True! I believe he did a lot of The Lego Batman Movie in Sydney. So, no SAM.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 15, 2017)

Wondering what I have to do to get access to SAM and one of those Touchscreens! Nothing like aiming high!


----------



## tokatila (Apr 15, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Wondering what I have to do to get access to SAM and one of those Touchscreens! Nothing like aiming high!



Stop procrastinating with old threads and start making music?

Talking about procrastination...oops.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 15, 2017)

It sure didn't help him write decent music, that's for sure.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 15, 2017)

tokatila said:


> Stop procrastinating with old threads and start making music?



Actually I am currently waiting in my car to travel back to the Isle of Wight which consists of an hour long Car Ferry across the Solent so rather than waste an hour and a half staring at the pavement I thought I'd stare at my Glowing Chinese rectangle and come on VI Control and learn something.


----------



## tokatila (Apr 15, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Actually I am currently waiting in my car to travel back to the Isle of Wight which consists of an hour long Car Ferry across the Solent so rather than waste an hour and a half staring at the pavement I thought I'd stare at my Glowing Chinese rectangle and come on VI Control and learn something.



Gasp. You should listen to Bach while you are in yo card. Mozart is ok also on rainy days to overcheer you up.


----------



## resonate (Apr 15, 2017)

He explicitly says Cubase and SAM here :

https://ask.audio/articles/intervie...-3-inception-girl-rising-crysis-batman-begins

Edit: yeah, but that was 2013


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 15, 2017)

tokatila said:


> Gasp. You should listen to Bach while you are in yo card. Mozart is ok also on rainy days to overcheer you up.



I would love nothing more but a couple of weeks ago somebody decided to break into my car and help themselves to my Car Stereo. What is this? The 80s! Sorry, back to OP. That's Cubase he's using.


----------



## URL (Apr 15, 2017)

What did they move the steering wheel afterwards to left side...sorry to hear your lost.


----------



## samphony (Apr 15, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I would love nothing more but a couple of weeks ago somebody decided to break into my car and help themselves to my Car Stereo. What is this? The 80s! Sorry, back to OP. That's Cubase he's using.



Oh never drive a Mondeo


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 15, 2017)

samphony said:


> Oh never drive a Mondeo



Well, the intention was to drive a piece of crap so the car wouldn't get stolen! haha!

This is a cool Lorne Balfe interview...


----------

